# Things that scared the crap out of you as a child



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

You heard me.

Post 'em, p***y.

I'll start off with:








and


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the movie The Exorcist I was 6 when I watched it, gave me nightmares for weeks. It's still an interesting movie but it's not scary anymore.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

E.T. I remember watching the movie and I'm just like"How can this be adorable?"


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

ET, still the scariest horror film I've ever seen.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Aribeth said:


>


I'm going to ask you to spoiler that plz that's ****ing disgusting


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

senkora said:


>


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

I was deathly afraid of the dark as a kid, I was a complete wuss though...

But this kid..couldn't sleep properly for months. I still can't look at this without shuddering.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Skeksis from Dark Crytal.









Garthims from Dark Crytal.

















A toy that wanted to kill you. Resonated.









He'll get you in your dreams. Sleepless nights. Also, funnily enough, before I even saw a movie or knew the concept of dream master Freddy, I was terrified by him by a movie rental store's standee of him when you'd walk in. Hated that thing. I just wanted A Land Before Time, or some similarly kiddy movie.


Aribeth said:


>


Scared uh vaginas, huh? New side to you, Aribeth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

fJ27n941G76E8 said:


> Jeepers Creepers.


How do you plan on remembering your username, do you have it written down on a sticky note or something?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

JustThisGuy said:


> A toy that wanted to kill you. Resonated.


^^

Child's Play 2.

I'm not sure I ever looked at a doll the same again~


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

That Matilda film. Basically SAW for children. Thoroughly nasty and mean-spirited, with scary imagery.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Aribeth said:


>


oh hai aribeth

i just wanted to point out that this doesnt really obviously look like vaginas either


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> That Matilda film. Basically SAW for children. Thoroughly nasty and mean-spirited, with scary imagery.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

sio said:


> How do you plan on remembering your username, do you have it written down on a sticky note or something?


Ha! I thought that, too, I just didn't say anything.



LawfulStupid said:


> That Matilda film. Basically SAW for children. Thoroughly nasty and mean-spirited, with scary imagery.





benevichi said:


>


Omg, yes. It wasn't as terrifying to me as the ones I listed. Because I felt as a kid that those boogeymen would actually get me. Heh. But yes, Ms. Trunchbull was unsettling. So was the chokey. As a kid, I remember thinking, "How is this a school? It's awful." And I worried there were schools out there like it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, this theme and show, too. Lol.






I could watch the show in the daytime somewhat, but not at night.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

^:afr, somehow reminds me of:





I've never felt more anxiety in my life than when I first heard this


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Aribeth my whole image of you, it's just....

idk...man...










I'm not saying that I lost all respect that I had for you.

But I've lost all respect that I had for you.

Good luck with your vagina.

And your goals.With you vagina. And such. Much love. Much respect.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Aribeth said:


>


Da heck is that? :?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

^ It's a facehugger from Aliens vs. Predator 2.


PS: I never saw a vagina in that thing until you guys mentioned it... :/
(I still kinda don't)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> ^ It's a facehugger from Aliens vs. Predator 2.
> 
> PS: I never saw a vagina in that thing until you guys mentioned it... :/
> (I still kinda don't)


Yeah...

Acknowledging that you have a problem is the first step sweetie.

Just.

Leave it alone for a while.

There is help out there.

Chin up.


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

sio said:


> How do you plan on remembering your username, do you have it written down on a sticky note or something?


Yep. LOL!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I was quick to change the channel as a kid lol.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw this when I was about 6 years old. Made me sleep with a blanket covering the soft part you have as a baby on your head. Still makes me cringe imagining it. Something disturbing about the way it comes out too.






Also, in Tomb Raider 2 there were underwater levels, for the most part I was fine...Then this happened when you tried to activate an important switch. Ever since that happened as a child, I get on edge when I enter water in games.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Did anyone ever read a story, I think it was called "The Red Ribbon"? 

We read it in primary class and it terrified me for days.

Basically, a girl and boy fall in love, get married, and are happy for many years, but she always insists on wearing a ribbon around her neck, and never takes it off. One night, the husband's curiousity gets the better of him and he unties the ribbon while she sleeps, and the wife's head falls off.

Not sure why, but that one really stuck with me. :O


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Funny, but the first thing that popped into my head was when I was 12 or 13. I was a huge Duran Duran fan. (Yes, I'm old.) I put posters of them on my walls, but I could never look at the pictures, because I always felt like they were staring at me and laughing at the dorky teenager that was drooling all over them. 

I didn't leave the posters up for long, because what was the point if I was too afraid to look at them?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Me and my mum watched 'Death Becomes Her' one night, and for some reason i thought it was really scary that goldie hawn had a giant hole in her stomach. I must've been somewhere between 6-10, and i clearly remember some scenes and how creepy i thought it was. I had a lot of trouble sleeping that night. It's very strange since literally nothing scary on tv scared me as a kid. I watched animal and dinosaur documentaries and god knows what all day, and it never bothered me. But for some reason this did. Hmm.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't think I was scared of any shows or characters. These are all I can think of that aren't normal things like needles, dogs and spiders.

* I used to climb up things at playgrounds, and go up the ladder of my slide in the backyard, and then get scared when I got to the top and have to get my mum to help me down. After that, I would try again, thinking I would be okay this time if I try not to look down too much, but then I would need to be helped down again. I would probably do it three times in one day.

* When I was about five, my cousin I hadn't seen since I was a baby visited us, and his car left white patches on the driveway. I thought he hurt it, and that it would have been painful to the driveway, so I got scared of him. It probably wasn't even from his car. Everyone else was scared of him for other reasons, but that was mine. I would start crying sometimes, worried he might visit us again soon. My family told me he got fat and couldn't fit behind the steering wheel anymore, and that he moved to China. I didn't believe them.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Aribeth said:


>


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I was quick to change the channel as a kid lol.


THIS so much... I remember watching this at night without my parents knowing. Lots of sleepless nights were had. Totally worth it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Slippin Jimmy said:


> I was quick to change the channel as a kid lol.


For real! my aunt had a little figure of the crypt-keeper as well and I'd always make her stash it somewhere before I entered the room.

Also, when this mother****er was hauling *** towards me. Hard to beat the game when you're on the verge of a panic attack


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Angry Kid really ****ed me up. I still think he's horrifying.










Mr. Meaty










Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me.










Bork










Weasel Stomping Day






I'll be back later with more lol.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Elevators. I'd freak out and cry whenever I had to go in one with my parents.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

DiscardYourFear said:


> Funny, but the first thing that popped into my head was when I was 12 or 13. I was a huge Duran Duran fan. (Yes, I'm old.) I put posters of them on my walls, but I could never look at the pictures, because I always felt like they were staring at me and laughing at the dorky teenager that was drooling all over them.
> 
> I didn't leave the posters up for long, because what was the point if I was too afraid to look at them?





Silent Memory said:


> When I was about five, my cousin I hadn't seen since I was a baby visited us, and his car left white patches on the driveway. I thought he hurt it, and that it would have been painful to the driveway, so I got scared of him. It probably wasn't even from his car. Everyone else was scared of him for other reasons, but that was mine. I would start crying sometimes, worried he might visit us again soon.


These made me laugh.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Big black eyed aliens staying very still and staring inside from my window while making low pitched humming sounds... Usually after watching a movie related to aliens... I know..


----------

